# Virginia. Small cottage and some meals in exchange for help.



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

This was forwarded to me by a friend, knowing I am on HT and there are a lot of folk on here looking for this kind of thing. I do not know this person, or situation, just am posting it here so that you can see it. 
I have been to Floyd and it is a wonderful place full of folk living sustainable lifestyles, organic and natural produce and so on.

*600ftÂ² - Work exchange for housing and some meals (Floyd)*

Reply to: [email protected] 

_I am looking of either one person or a couple that have skills such as carpentry,gardening,painting,maintenance etc..
The property is beautiful and seclude on a river and 2 large vegetable gardens. Because of health reasons, I need help and can offer a small sweet cottage and also a possibility of buying in, in the future.
Please contact me via e-mail with your skills and any other info. such as resume and we can take it from there.
Please include your phone number and best time to call.
Thanks so very much!_


----------



## JimP (Feb 9, 2011)

Could you tell me what state Floyd is in ?


----------



## Jean in Virginia (Oct 5, 2008)

Virginia, in the mountains by Roanoke. Beautiful, beautiful country.


----------



## JimP (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you ! Jean in Virginia .
BTW ...If anyone knows of someone else that may want to make the same kind of arrangement in exchange for help ,send them our way.
The ad did not say whether or not there was animals being raised and to have that freedom to do so would be a requirment for us to make that type of deal with someone.
The wife andI are both 46,but suffer physical disabilities . So some days are better than others .But for the most part we do get around and get things done,just at our own pace.We receive a small SSI check so we are not looking to be paid in cash.
We currently own a mobile home that we will be selling after our son graduates in June 2012 .After that we will be looking for a move . Would love to live in Missouri,currently in SC . But ,if the right offer came up who knows where the next home could be.
We have both done construction and I was raised on a farm. Currently raising rabbits and gardening (in a mobile home park).But have a desire to raise more animals and a larger garden.
Thank you for reading . Jim


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck in your search. I just posted because I thought it might suit a homesteader here.


----------



## JimP (Feb 9, 2011)

We appreciate you posting it OLF . ...Jim


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Jim, you and your wife might want to stick around the site and let folks get to know you a little. Share your expertise and maybe learn something new yourselves!


----------



## JimP (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you for that advice Cyngbaeld ! I agree.
I have not posted much since joining but to do stop in from time to time to educate myself as well.
This site and similar sites have helped me to rethink what I am really looking for out of life .I had always dreamed of a large farm ,more so on the commercial side of things.Now ,I have come to relize that is NOT what I really want ,or need .
Contentment will come in the form of something much smaller .Something that is large enough to supply my wife , myself and hopefully a lil overage each year with fresh meat ,cheese,vegetables and some fruit.
If we have a lil extra to sell or take to market that would be great .But ,the thinking that bigger is better has long left my mindset.
I am sure that there is another slice of God's green earth waiting for my attention on it somewhere and he will show me where ,when the timing is right .


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, I'm sure He will!


----------

